# coding road rash



## ckfaye  (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a trauma patient with road rash to the shoulder, arm, and bilateral knees.  They only do a washout no excisions of foreign body.  What code would you use?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 23, 2017)

I would look under abrasion and then location.


----------



## nomerz (Mar 23, 2017)

Agree, I would code them as abrasions by location.


----------

